# Recommended historical/philosophical martial arts books?



## perceive

I looked through the reference sticky, and did a search.  There were so many threads that were similar too, but to quite exactly what I was after.  (Or if there were it proves my search skills are not up where they ought to be).

I am looking for martial arts books that may explain historical information.  Also, traditional texts - I have read the Art of War, and habve on order, but have not read Book of Five Rings and the Tao te Ching.
In context, i am only beginning a martial art this week (it will be either karate, or ninjutsu, depending on which I choose after this week's visit).  Any texts related to these forms in particular would be great.  Any other texts that you can think of as must have's would also be appreciated, for e.g The Tao of Jeet Kune Do may still be worth reading.

I an effort to stop rambling I will leave it there.  If I am not clear on what I am after I will try and clarify further, but don't be afraid to recommend a book only loosely associated with the things listed above, as it is always good to have an excuse to read more books!


----------



## Cryozombie

perceive said:


> I am looking for martial arts books that may explain historical information.  Also, traditional texts - I have read the Art of War, and habve on order, but have not read Book of Five Rings and the Tao te Ching.



http://www.amazon.com/Unfettered-Mind-Writings-Master-Warrior/dp/087011851X


----------



## Aiki Lee

For karate, I'd suggest "karate-do: My way of life" by Gichin Funakoshi. "Shotokan's Secret" is very in depth too, IMO and can be found here http://www.amazon.com/Shotokans-Secret-Karates-Fighting-Origins/dp/0897501446

I would assume "Ninjutsu: History and Tradition" by Masaaki Hatsumi would be a good one too, but I admit I've never read it.

Interesting Cryo that you would pick the Unfettered mind. I actually own this book but have never once read it. Perhaps I should dig through my closet and see if I can't find it.


----------



## Carol

This isn't a historical book, but I really enjoyed  Martial Mechanics, by Sifu Phillip Starr.  Its a no-nonsense look at the mechanics that are employed by many different style.  Its not a book you can use to necessarily teach yourself martial arts, but it can provide a bit more insight to what you are learning, and may even help spawn questions for your instructor to help you understand your own style more.

Good luck on your journey!


http://www.amazon.com/Martial-Mecha...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1297064999&sr=1-1


----------



## Chris Parker

Let's see what we can come up with here. With my personal bent, of course, I tend towards the Japanese systems and that may colour my choices, but considering your options of art, that may not be a bad thing!

Okay, here we go.

Historical texts: Family Traditions of the Art of War, Yagyu Munenori; Hagakure, Yamamoto Tsunemoto; The Life-Giving Sword - The Secret Teachings From the House of the Shogun, Yagyu Munenori; The Unfettered Mind, Takuan Soto; Gorin no Sho, Musashi Miyamoto.

Texts on historical aspects: Legacy of the Sword, Prof. Karl Friday; Hired Swords, Prof. Karl Friday; Koryu Bujutsu, edited by Diane Skoss; Sword and Spirit, edited by Diane Skoss; Keiko Shokon, edited by Diane Skoss; Katori Shinto Ryu, Otake Risuke; Arms and Armour of the Samurai, I. Bottomley and A.P. Hopson; Samurai - An Illustrated Guide, Mitsuo Kure; Classical Fighting Arts of Japan, Serge Mol.

Philosophical Texts: Ninpo - Living and Thinking As a Warrior, Jack Hoban; Ninpo - Wisdom for Life, Hatsumi Masaaki; The Warrior's Edge, John B. Alexander; Iron John, Robert Bly (okay, not a martial arts one, but essential, really); Meditations on Violence, Rory Miller; The Gift of Fear, Gavin de Becker.

There's a lot more to all of these, and each has their own strengths and weaknesses, so don't take any as completely endorsed, but each are very good to read for their own reasons. I don't want to dismiss anyone else's suggestion, however I will say that Ninjutsu: History and Traditions is not really that highly recommended these days. It has a lot of information that is considered inaccurate and out of date, mainly as it was a collection of short articles written by Hatsumi with a lot of addition, interpretation, and otherwise embellishiment by Stephen Hayes when Steve was rather inexperienced. There are far better Ninjutsu-orientated books out there....


----------



## CoryKS

I'm really enjoying this book right now, and not just because it has an awesome name:

Martial Arts and Philosophy: Beating and Nothingness


----------



## Aiki Lee

Chris Parker said:


> I don't want to dismiss anyone else's suggestion, however I will say that Ninjutsu: History and Traditions is not really that highly recommended these days. It has a lot of information that is considered inaccurate and out of date, mainly as it was a collection of short articles written by Hatsumi with a lot of addition, interpretation, and otherwise embellishiment by Stephen Hayes when Steve was rather inexperienced. There are far better Ninjutsu-orientated books out there....


 
I figured this may be the case, but I wasn't sure. Are there any available reliable texts on the history of the ninja?

I think Gift of fear is essential for anyone interested in self defense.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Comprehensive Asian Fighting Arts (Bushido--The Way of the Warrior) by Donn F. Draeger and Robert W. Smith

The Spring and Autumn of Chinese Martial Arts - 5000 years. Professor Kang Ge-Wu 

Arts of Strength Arts of Serenity
Martial Arts Training for Mental. Physical, And Spiritual Health
By Nicklaus Suino 

Zen in the Martial Arts by Joe Hymams

Mastery by George Leonard


----------



## Xue Sheng

Xue Sheng said:


> Zen in the Martial Arts by Joe Hymams


 

:duh: oops, I need to make a correction here

Zen in the Martial Arts by *Joe Hyams*


----------



## Ken Morgan

Not a book, but EJMAS has hundreds of articles that may be of interest.
http://ejmas.com/


----------



## jks9199

*Living the Martial Way* by Forrest Morgan.  An excellent guide to serious training.


----------



## granfire

Xue Sheng said:


> :duh: oops, I need to make a correction here
> 
> Zen in the Martial Arts by *Joe Hyams*



LOL, yep.

Great little book. I love it and recommend it every chance I get.


----------



## perceive

Thanks for the response everyone, I've made a spreadsheet and will start ordering some of these books, in no particular order other than they happen to be available!


----------



## perceive

perceive said:


> Thanks for the response everyone, I've made a spreadsheet and will start ordering some of these books, in no particular order other than they happen to be available!


I just realised how sad that must seem that I made spreadsheet.  The things we do.


----------



## Xue Sheng

perceive said:


> I just realised how sad that must seem that I made spreadsheet. The things we do.


 
:hmm: Well no, I wouldn't call it sad...but unfortunately, based on the whole spreadsheet thing, you must now be shunned :ubercool: :uhyeah:


----------



## granfire

Xue Sheng said:


> :hmm: Well no, I wouldn't call it sad...but unfortunately, based on the whole spreadsheet thing, you must now be shunned :ubercool: :uhyeah:



:lfao:

as long as the appropriate books are aquired...


----------



## perceive

Shunned already!  And I didn't even start a flame thread.  To answer the question, 6 of the books are on order, so I am hoping to get a decent start there.


----------



## granfire

perceive said:


> Shunned already!  And I didn't even start a flame thread.  To answer the question, 6 of the books are on order, so I am hoping to get a decent start there.



 SHUNNNN


----------



## perceive

granfire said:


> SHUNNNN


I can't see youtube at work so I will have to wait to see that unfortunately


----------



## granfire

perceive said:


> I can't see youtube at work so I will have to wait to see that unfortunately




Oh, it can wait! :angel:


----------



## perceive

That was.  Well.  Exactly what sort of drugs were used in the making of that clip?


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> :hmm: Well no, I wouldn't call it sad...but unfortunately, based on the whole spreadsheet thing, you must now be shunned :ubercool: :uhyeah:



Shunning someone for a spreadsheet!  Turn in your geek card, Xue, that was uncalled for. 

I think spreadsheets are cool.


----------



## Chris Parker

Himura Kenshin said:


> I figured this may be the case, but I wasn't sure. Are there any available reliable texts on the history of the ninja?


 
Honestly, that's not the easiest question to answer.... Personally, I tend to avoid books by people such as Stephen Turnbull, as I feel there is too much lacking in his understanding of the culture to be truly accurate. Hatsumi's more recent books have a few interesting titbits in them, but they are not based around the history side of things primarily (mainly as Hatsumi isn't that interested in it, from most reports), although he has a new book coming out in a few months that is supposed to be more about such things (the history and Hatsumi's personal philosophy on the arts after all his years training and teaching). Kacem Zoughari's book "The Ninja: Ancient Shadow Warriors of Japan" is very interesting, but again there are quite a few errors through it (incorrect kanji, pictures, a few other things). 

My personal approach is to take as many sources as I can and see where they agree, and where they don't. If a particular book/author is more disagreed with than agreed with, that's when I dismiss them as being a good, or even applicable source. A good example of that in recent times is Antony Cummins, who fails on a huge number of counts.


----------



## granfire

perceive said:


> That was.  Well.  Exactly what sort of drugs were used in the making of that clip?



:lfao:

yes, it was, well... 

(SHUNNN the nonbelievers!)


----------



## Xue Sheng

perceive said:


> Shunned already! And I didn't even start a flame thread. To answer the question, 6 of the books are on order, so I am hoping to get a decent start there.


 
I'd explain...but you must be shunned


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> Shunning someone for a spreadsheet! Turn in your geek card, Xue, that was uncalled for.
> 
> I think spreadsheets are cool.


 

Spread sheets are just wrong..... but a database, NOW your talking COOL..... and if I did not fear you and your maglite :anic: ...you to would now be shunned


----------



## perceive

Xue Sheng said:


> Spread sheets are just wrong..... but a database, NOW your talking COOL..... and if I did not fear you and your maglite :anic: ...you to would now be shunned


Hmm.  Just a database?  Any old database?  I dunno.  There are levels of cool. MS Access?  No way.  An Oracle cluster?  Maybe...


----------

